# Handgun kills..



## ATLRoach

Post some pics of your handgun kills.





Dan Wesson 10mm 180 Gold Dot 40 yards

Come on Oct.18th


----------



## pnome

Nice Kyle.  Where was that at?


----------



## ATLRoach

pnome said:


> Nice Kyle.  Where was that at?



A little piece of property in SE GA. I think you may have been there.


----------



## pnome

ATLRoach said:


> A little piece of property in SE GA. I think you may have been there.



Ah yes.


----------



## ATLRoach

No one else killed anything with a pistol?


----------



## Robk

just look at the avatar....  LOL

also on that little tract of SE GA land.  Exclusive club.


Rob


----------



## HandgunHTR

Here you go Kyle.  Old school.


----------



## ATLRoach

No one else?


----------



## Eddy M.

killed some time  -  does that count?-------- no photos of actual kills sorry -- those old 35mm cameras didn't work very well when they were real cold


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Only think I killed besides coke and or beer cans with a handgun was a squirrel and I didn't get photo.


----------



## Will-dawg

This is my only handgun kill.  Not big but it was an awesome thrill!!!!


----------



## Handgunner

Here's the ones I've taken with a handgun...

First picture was the same evening... about 30 seconds apart.

2 shots, from a shooting house, with no muffs.......... DEAF!!!!!  Nothing but ringing in the ears! 

Second picture was after I went with a scope instead of a Red-Dot.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

s&w 686 357 with speer gold dot


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

better pic


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

*Best handgun buck for me.*

My 7 pt killed with my TC Encore 30-30 with 15" barrel. I've taken 8 deer with it so far. Futherest 90 yards closest 3 yards. Only one has been taken from a tree stand the others have been taken from the ground.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

*Doe with pistol in picture.*

My TC  and one of the first deer I took with my pistol.


----------



## nickE10mm

Here's me after being in the field a year or so ago for about 13 hours a day for 9 days straight ... i saw but ONE deer and  didn't like the shot I was presented with.  Still, you can bet that this year I'll take one with my Razorback in 10mm.


----------



## Moose Master

I shot a 180lb. sow hog at Bond Swamp January 2007 with a .44 Super Blackhawk with iron sights.  I took my little cousin so he could shoot one with his .44 carbine, but this sow jumped up to my left out of some tall grass and started running broadside to me at about 25yds.  I had the gun in hand and threw up and shot.  Miraculously I hit her in the front shoulder while she was running.  I was 25 and I'm pretty sure I will never make another instinctive shot like that as long as I live.  Thank you Lord for my best hunting memory ever!!

The pic below is at my friends land about 15min away from Bond Swamp NWR on Hwy 23 in Bullard, GA.  For some stupid reason when I was younger I rarely ever took pictures of my kills and fortunately my cousin got this one before we cleaned her up.  I hope to be posting some new ones soon with me, the gun and the harvest.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Seth carter

nickE10mm said:


> Here's me after being in the field a year or so ago for about 13 hours a day for 9 days straight ... i saw but ONE deer and  didn't like the shot I was presented with.  Still, you can bet that this year I'll take one with my Razorback in 10mm.


----------



## rdykes

*Coyote kill*

Here is a coyote I called up yesterday while deer hunting. 60 yds with my MGM 12" 7-30 Waters Contender.


----------



## tellis88

*8 i killed few years ago in talbolt cnty*

so i just joined the forum but... heres 1 taken with ruger super blackhawk 44mag


----------



## GA1dad

Welcome to the forum tellis88, nice buck!!!


----------



## 500 S&W

Heres my bear taken with a BFR 444 In Idaho last June.

Sean


----------



## Handgunner

500 S&W said:


> Heres my bear taken with a BFR 444 In Idaho last June.
> 
> Sean


Nice bear!  Brown bear, or just a color phase blackie?


----------



## Razor Blade

Hey 500 S&W , Thats a super nice bear you got there . Congrats .


----------



## 500 S&W

Thanks,
It is a color phase black bear.

Sean


----------



## BigBushClub

Handgunner said:


> Here's the ones I've taken with a handgun...
> 
> First picture was the same evening... about 30 seconds apart.
> 
> 2 shots, from a shooting house, with no muffs.......... DEAF!!!!!  Nothing but ringing in the ears!
> 
> Second picture was after I went with a scope instead of a Red-Dot.



good lord man!  what is that pistol you are shooting?  a
.885 or something?  that thing is HUGE!!!


----------



## Handgunner

The pictures make it look bigger than it is... It's a S&W 629 Classic - .44mag - with an 8 and 3/8ths inch barrel topped with a Leupold 2x EER.

It's all I need...  Here it is with a kill from this year... It doesn't look as big in this picture as that other one.

The second picture WAS a huge handgun.   It was my little brothers S&W 500 magnum performance center -- 10" ported barrel... I put probably 30 or so rounds through it... didn't like it at all.  Any gun you have to put a muffler onto I don't want..


----------



## Randy

I think that little bambi deer is what makes the gun look so big.


----------



## Handgunner

Randy said:


> I think that little bambi deer is what makes the gun look so big.




You do have a point there! 

The first one just fell over when he saw it... scared him to death...


----------



## leadoff

Here's one...Ruger Redhawk .44 mag

Busted this hog fifty paces down a corn row at our farm a few years back.


----------



## redlevel

I caught this critter on a video-cam stealing beer and cigarets off my back porch.   I waited 'till he got a couple of beers in him, executed a textbook stalk, and took him with one shot from a NAA mini-revolver.  Twenty-two magnum.


----------



## BigBushClub

redlevel said:


> I caught this critter on a video-cam stealing beer and cigarets off my back porch.   I waited 'till he got a couple of beers in him, executed a textbook stalk, and took him with one shot from a NAA mini-revolver.  Twenty-two magnum.



That's messed up!

Edited for typing around the censor.


----------



## humantermite

*I don't use it often*

BUT HERE ARE MY TWO HANDGUN DEER KILLS, WITH MY S&W 41 MAG,1st ON 11-16-05 AND 2nd ON 11-16-08


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Here are most of my handgun kills...(excluding half a dozen armadillo's..lol)
















The one on the left..






Finished with the 44 mag


----------



## NorthGa.Sportsman

Here is a deer I killed this year.It is #4 with the anaconda


----------



## Skinin&Grinin

First and only...









25 yard head shot.
Smith&Wesson Highway Patrolman .357mag 158gr. Speer GDHP


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

*My 08 Encore kill*

I shot this buck at a little over 120 yards the week of Thanksgiving in Lumpkin Co.


----------



## Bruz

7 on top right was taken with a Taurus Raging Bull 454 Casull at 58 yards.


----------



## mriver72

Some nice kills .


----------



## Hawken2222

This is an awesome thread. It really wets my appetite. I hope to post my first kill on it sometime this winter.  I just inherited a hunting pistol, and I plan on going after some hogs this winter.


----------



## Handgunner

Hawken2222 said:


> This is an awesome thread. It really wets my appetite. I hope to post my first kill on it sometime this winter.  I just inherited a hunting pistol, and I plan on going after some hogs this winter.


Don't just tell us you got one... Let us know what it is and show it to us!


----------



## creeksidelc

redlevel said:


> I caught this critter on a video-cam stealing beer and cigarets off my back porch.   I waited 'till he got a couple of beers in him, executed a textbook stalk, and took him with one shot from a NAA mini-revolver.  Twenty-two magnum.



Thats awesome!


----------



## Eddy M.

NorthGa.Sportsman said:


> Here is a deer I killed this year.It is #4 with the anaconda



Wow nice Buck there


----------



## Eddy M.

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> I shot this buck at a little over 120 yards the week of Thanksgiving in Lumpkin Co.



Sweet  - great buck


----------



## deerslayer357

Killed two does so far with my pistol.  One on 12-25-07 (my first with my S&W 586 357mag) and another on 12-25-08.  Is that weird or what?  Hunted most of two years with my pistol and ended up killing both of them on the same day a year apart...


----------



## Hawken2222

*Here you go*



Handgunner said:


> Don't just tell us you got one... Let us know what it is and show it to us!



Here it is, it is  Ruger Redhawk 44 Mag, With a Leupold scope.  I am not sure what power the scope is.  I shot it Saturday, and got about a softball size group at 50 yards.  I plan on improving, and practicing a ton over this summer.  I cannott wait to start hunting deer this fall with this.


----------



## msduckland

i like the alligator haha


----------



## Handgunner

Hawken2222 said:


> Here it is, it is  Ruger Redhawk 44 Mag, With a Leupold scope.  I am not sure what power the scope is.  I shot it Saturday, and got about a softball size group at 50 yards.  I plan on improving, and practicing a ton over this summer.  I cannott wait to start hunting deer this fall with this.


That should do you a fine job!!!!

Good luck this season and don't forget the handgun challenge!


----------



## Darrell H

Most of my handgun hunting has been done with single-shot TC's.  Here are some of my successful hunts:

Couple of Coyotes taken while deer hunting with my Bullberry 7-30 Improved.









A buck taken with the 7-30 Improved:





Here are some of the hogs that I have killed with blackpowder pistols.



































Bear taken with a .44 Mag Contender:




Elk taken with a 17" Bullberry Encore in .308 Win: 




Elk taken with a 14" MGM Encore in .308 Win:      




A couple of bucks taken on the same day with a .41 Mag Contender:












Doe taken with a S&W .44 Mag revolver:


----------



## Handgunner

Darrell H said:


> All of my handgun hunting has been done with single-shot TC's.  Here are some of my successful hunts:
> 
> Couple of Coyotes taken while deer hunting with my Bullberry 7-30 Improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buck taken with the 7-30 Improved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the hogs that I have killed with blackpowder pistols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear taken with a .44 Mag Contender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elk taken with a 17" Bullberry Encore in .308 Win:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elk taken with a 14" MGM Encore in .308 Win:


Nice!!!


----------



## Eddy M.

nice guns and nice kills


----------



## BuckHunter 34

great kills !! i haven't gotten to get anything with my dad's 38. s&w


----------



## NwRedFisher

Handgunner said:


> Nice!!!



Now that is impressive. How many of these hand guns have you got.

Neal


----------



## fishndinty

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> I shot this buck at a little over 120 yards the week of Thanksgiving in Lumpkin Co.



Nobody told me Gene Hackman was a member on this forum!


----------



## bowhntr

*# 5 for 2008  -2009*

I have been using a handgun only for the last five years and this was my best year yet. Contender in .357 Max @ 50yds . My best whitetail yet.


----------



## bowhntr

Heres another one with the .357 Max


----------



## BigJay

Darrell H,

What is a 7-30 Improved?  I am just learning about hunting with handguns and the 7-30 as a whole.

Thanks,
BigJay


----------



## ATLRoach

BigJay said:


> Darrell H,
> 
> What is a 7-30 Improved?  I am just learning about hunting with handguns and the 7-30 as a whole.
> 
> Thanks,
> BigJay



It's a 7-30 Waters with a blown out shoulder to 35* or 40*


----------



## Two 10's

TC 375 JDJ Hebronville, Tx.


----------



## Handgunner

Two 10's said:


> TC 375 JDJ Hebronville, Tx.


Nice shot!

That's the kind of trackin' job you want!


----------



## trkyhntr70

Man this looks like fun!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Here's one I got the other day,and here is gobbleandgrunt78 with one he shot with my 44mag the other day..

Me







Ben


----------



## fishndinty

Gobble's hog has a LOT of Russian boar in him.  What a beeeutiful animal!


----------



## bowhntr

*More handgun kills*

Heres a few more of my handgun kills 








 This one was in Michigan Thanksgiving morning 3 years ago




I used the 30-40 Krag and it was bang flop on her !


----------



## jamiehunts

i killed the gator in my avatar with a 22 mag. pistol


----------



## nickE10mm

UPDATE:  I posted in this VERY thread back in 2008 after not getting a deer that season ...and ....

Remember when I said I'd get one the next year?  I did.


----------



## redlevel

I got this one in the back yard two weeks ago.  Handgun is a S&W Model 36-1.  Load was CCI snake shot.  One shot at about five YArds.


----------



## BOFF

Maybe you'll get a little laugh out of this one, several years ago. I was shooting 158 gain  .357 reloads.


----------



## nickE10mm

BOFF said:


> Maybe you'll get a little laugh out of this one, several years ago. I was shooting 158 gain  .357 reloads.



Hehe.... you're lucky there was ANYTHING left from my experience.  Good shot, though.


----------



## Apex Predator

My most recent in July.


----------



## CMMILAM85

Got a doe this morning with one shot from a .357 at 20 yards. Ran about 50 yards straight into a tree. First deer with handgun.


----------



## nickE10mm

CMMILAM85 said:


> Got a doe this morning with one shot from a .357 at 20 yards. Ran about 50 yards straight into a tree. First deer with handgun.



Great!  Nice shot placement, as well!


----------



## AliBubba

*Carroll GA 5 ptr*

Not much to say - great hunt!


----------



## SuburbanShooter

Shot this lil buck last season with my 1911 45acp. That turned out to be one heck of a rush!!

on a side note: did anyone build their single shot pistols? I want to try and build one....info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ATLRoach

SuburbanShooter said:


> Shot this lil buck last season with my 1911 45acp. That turned out to be one heck of a rush!!
> 
> on a side note: did anyone build their single shot pistols? I want to try and build one....info would be greatly appreciated!



There are a few of us that have contenders and encores. As far as building it's easy as pie to put one together.


----------



## Razor Blade

Here ya go big " D" , here is  # 4 killed with a 44 mag . Encore does it again.


----------



## mlandrum

*After 40 years!*

Have't shot a pistol since Vietnam. Forty years later I got a .45/.410 Tarus--The Judge! I've just shot a half box of .410's hells and love it. I plan to shoot rabbits this year in front of my Bluticks, can't what!!!


----------



## Lead Poison

redlevel said:


> I got this one in the back yard two weeks ago.  Handgun is a S&W Model 36-1.  Load was CCI snake shot.  One shot at about five YArds.



This is the best kill of the whole thread!

Man I hate venomous snakes!

Thanks, kill em all.


----------

